# Dermagraft/Apligraf



## sbwilkes81 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a question on billing Dermagraft and Apligraf supplies billing for BCBS.

This is not an issue anymore, but I have some old claims I am trying to get cleaned up. Our NPs can not bill under their ID number to BCBS unless the patient is Medicare primary. We have some old charges where there was no doctor in the office, so we can not bill incident-to, but we are trying to see if there is anyway we can bill for the supplies. Dermagraft/Apligraf is very exspensive and we want to be sure we try everything before removing these charges.

So, my question is: 
Is there any way to bill supplies under the doctor, being that it is not a service, even when the doctor is not in the office?

Thank you!


----------

